# fischereiabgabe



## daci7 (27. Februar 2009)

aaalso... um es kurz zu fassen:
ich hab nen fischereischein a vom land berlin, bin aber im nächsten monat in nrw.
bis jetz hatte ich dieses jahr wegen akutem uni-stress keine zeit angeln zu gehn, daher hab ich natürlich vergessen meine fischereiabgabe bis heute zu verrichten, ergo fehlt mir der sticker.
das ich ohne den nich angeln darf is klar, aber kann ich die gebühr auch in nrw latzen?
geht ja eigntl ans land berlin... oder kann man sowas evtl per post/überweisung hinzaubern?

falls jmd erfahrungen damit hat soll er sich bitte melden!
thx

ps: wenns bis montag keiner weiß dann werd ich die antwort posten, im mom kann ich nur in der fischereibehörde niemand erreichen


----------



## Krabbenfänger (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: fischereiabgabe*

Moin,
ich denke das wird nicht klappen,ein Kumpel von mir kommt aus Dortmund und wollte bei uns in Oberhausen den Schein verlängern,das ging auch nicht.
Gruss.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## antonio (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: fischereiabgabe*

mußt du schon da machen wo du wohnst, ist nun mal so.

antonio


----------



## daci7 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: fischereiabgabe*

na dann muss ich wohl in den sauren apfel beißen ... danke für die schnellen antworten!
ich versuchs trotzdem am montag mal telefonisch beim amt,  vl kann ich ja über post/überweisung was regeln ...
ansonsten muss ich halt nach holland zum fischen -.-


----------



## Krabbenfänger (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: fischereiabgabe*

Kann nicht jemand in Berlin den Schein für Dich verlängern und ihn Dir mit der Post nach NRW schicken?


----------



## daci7 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: fischereiabgabe*

nen versuch wärs wert, ich muss mich nur schnell entscheiden^^
mein flug geht noch heut abend und entweder ich nehm den schein mit, oder ich such mir schnell jmd der da für mich hindackelt und dem ich den wisch geb ...


----------



## Krabbenfänger (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: fischereiabgabe*



daci7 schrieb:


> oder ich such mir schnell jmd der da für mich hindackelt und dem ich den wisch geb ...


Mach das besser,dann kannst Du schneller Angeln wenn Du den Schein mitnimmst gibt das nix.
Lass Dir den Schein aber besser als Einschreiben zuschicken,bei der Post kommt öffters mal was weg.


----------



## daci7 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: fischereiabgabe*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Lass Dir den Schein aber besser als Einschreiben zuschicken,bei der Post kommt öffters mal was weg.


 

das brauchste mir nich sagen ... ich wart seit 2 monaten aufn paket, bzw jetz auf das geld dafür, weil dhl mist gebaut hat ...

aber danke für die tipps.
grüße


----------



## Kegelfisch (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: fischereiabgabe*

Hei daci7
Geh doch einfach morgen nach dem Frühstück in einen Angelladen in Deiner Nähe und bezahle dort .In jedem Geschäft , in welchem Angelkarten verkauft werden , kann man doch auch die Fischereiabgabemarke erstehen .
Uwe


----------



## Krabbenfänger (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: fischereiabgabe*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> Hei daci7
> Geh doch einfach morgen nach dem Frühstück in einen Angelladen in Deiner Nähe und bezahle dort .In jedem Geschäft , in welchem Angelkarten verkauft werden , kann man doch auch die Fischereiabgabemarke erstehen .
> Uwe


Moin Uwe,
daci7 sitzt doch bestimmt schon im Flieger.
Ich weiss nicht wie das in Berlin ist aber bei uns in NRW bekommt man im Angelladen nur die Gewässerkarten,die Fischereischeine muß man im Rathaus verlängern.
LG.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## Kegelfisch (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: fischereiabgabe*

Hei Krabbenfänger
Wir reden doch über die "Fischereiabgabemarke" des Landes Berlin ( 21,00 €) und nicht über die Verlängerung des Fischereischeins . Ich weiß zwar nicht , ob es in anderen Bundesländern auch so eine Ausrede für Staatsbereicherung gibt , aber bei uns soll sie angeblich für "Fischbesatz" genutzt werden . Natürlich gibt es auch den Weihnachtsmann . Das ist der Opa vom Osterhasen ! Uwe


----------



## Krabbenfänger (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: fischereiabgabe*

Hallo Uwe,
das mit der Fischereiabgabemarke kenn ich nicht,bei uns verlängert man den Schein und da ist die Hälfte des Preises die Fischereiabgabe und die andere Hälfte die Gebühr (frag mich nicht wofür die ist???)
Gruss.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## daci7 (1. März 2009)

*AW: fischereiabgabe*

na da keimt ja noch hoffnung auf, ich werd mich morgen mal mit dem amt, bzw dem örtlichen boilie-dealer verständigen!
ich meld mich dann wieder!
danke schonmal


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2009)

*AW: fischereiabgabe*

also für alle die evlt das gleiche problem haben/haben werden nun die auflösung:
es ist möglich sich die marke zuschicken zu lassen (vom fischereiamt berlin) gegen vorkasse natürlich, allerdings dauert es mindestens 14 tage bis das geld ankommt (laut ausage der fischereiamtsfrau). man kann die marke in vielen angelläden in berlin auch kaufen, wie bereits oben erwähnt und diese sind meist schneller mit dem schicken/geld erhalten.
fazit: ich krieg meine marke in den nächsten 3 tagen zugeschickt =)
ich werd jetz mal gewässer begutachten gehn und ein wenig mein gerät aufrüsten =)
grüße


----------

